#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-24
<hyperair> so compiz is apparently taking up 239850 kB of memory. should i be shitting bricks yet?
<pigna_colada> happy xmas!!!
<alo21> hi
<efm> hi alo21
<efm> I expect it will be quiet here due to the holiday
<efm> and, I apologize that I can't help you, but I've never written a lens either
<alo21> efm, do not worry
<pigna_colada> happy xmas:)
<alo21> is there a way to have a single instance with lens and its related program?
<efm> happy holiday!
<alo21> pigna_colada, efm you too
<pigna_colada> thanks :)))
<pigna_colada> I can't help you either unfortunately :((
<efm> alo21: when you were learning about lenses, were you following a specific blog or irc channel, or something?
<efm> the other place to ask are the ubuntu forums, as they're often very active and helpful, or launchpad
<alo21> efm, I have just read the official doc: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/
<pigna_colada> try #ubuntu-tv
<alo21> pigna_colada, why?
<pigna_colada> most probably they can help you
<alo21> OK I will try
<alo21> efm, pigna_colada a part the lens.. I would like to manage a single instance of a program... let me explain...
<alo21> I have a window with a button, if I click on it, i get 'hello world'...
<alo21> I have another file which allows me to insert a text, and tells that the next time I click on the button, the program should print the text which i wrote
<pigna_colada> and were you able to do it?
<alo21> no, because I got: unbound method _method_name_ must be called with _instance_name instance
<alo21> pigna_colada, was I clear enough?
<pigna_colada> yes! there's only one problem alo
<pigna_colada> and its a big and sad one! :( well, the problem is that i'm ignorant unfortunately
<alo21> even with Gtk?
<pigna_colada> yes! :(
<pigna_colada> unfortunately i'm just a guest here alo
<efm> alo21: do you know about stack-overflow?
<alo21> efm, oh.. yes.. that site is amazing
<efm> alo21: you might want to try there :)
<alo21> efm, isn't better in ask ubuntu?
<alo21> pigna_colada, are you involved with ubuntu community?
<efm> alo21: if there's no one here, then...
<pigna_colada> no alo :( unfortunaly i'm here only because I just tried to make a 10 os multiboot hard drive, and I needed to install lubuntu
<pigna_colada> to complete it
<alo21> pigna_colada, would you like to make ubuntu better, and improve your ability, or even acquire new ones
<alo21> ?
<pigna_colada> im just a beginner with it, i dont know almost anything
<pigna_colada> rather than i had to fight a little to partition it correctlu
<pigna_colada> with time i will improve, yes
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-25
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<JoaoSantana> i've found an bug on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/testing/ how can i report it?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-27
<eang> Hi, anyone who can point to where the Dash gsettings (specifically, lenses) are? I'm looking to disable/enable them, but I can't find where.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-28
<Patero-ng> why do most people hate unity?
<Patero-ng> many have switched to debian
<smspillaz> Patero-ng: Personal preference. It happens to be a vocal minority
<smspillaz> the best thing the developers can do and what they are doing is continuing to make it better. It takes a little while with lots of feedback to get it right
<Patero-ng> I can't find my advanced settings it doens't look organized seems easy to fix maybe in a later update?
<tjaalton> guess everyone is on holiday, but I've seen a couple of times an issue with unity, where the launcher icons vanish, and it happens for both logged on users..
<tjaalton> though the launcher still works, with an offset
<tjaalton> this is with quantal
<tjaalton> unity --replace didn't help
<tjaalton> wondering if the intel driver is having issues, since it's happening on two separate user accounts
<smspillaz> tjaalton: if the icon is working but not visible that indeed sounds like a driver bug
<tjaalton> smspillaz: yeah, and would match with the issues I'm sometimes having when opening new windows; they only have borders and appear transparent
<smspillaz> tjaalton: that would be something quite different :)
<smspillaz> tjaalton: do their contents appear once you intereact with them ?
<smspillaz> *interact
<tjaalton> smspillaz: no, but closing some window and reopening the new one does
<tjaalton> or minimizing it
<smspillaz> tjaalton: resizing it too ?
<tjaalton> smspillaz: nope..
<tjaalton> I've seen such a bug with nvidia a long time ago tho
<smspillaz> huh, that doesn't sound like a driver problem to me
<smspillaz> what windows does it happen with ?
<tjaalton> evince, firefox
<smspillaz> tjaalton: next time it happens run xwininfo -all and click on the window
<smspillaz> and then run xwininfo -id (parent window id minus 1 in hex) -all
<smspillaz> and post the output in a pastebin so I can look at it
<tjaalton> smspillaz: ok, thanks
<tjaalton> smspillaz: now I got one of the (fullscreen) firefox windows in a weird state after running unity --replace again (accidentally killed it on a terminal where I had started it)
<tjaalton> http://pastebin.com/C2thbgi4
<tjaalton> can't interact with the window in any way
<smspillaz> tjaalton: was it minimized before ?
<smspillaz> (sorry for the answer delay, I'm working on a few other things too)
<smspillaz> tjaalton: if it was minimized before then this is a known thing really. Since the compiz process is killed, we don't know the old input shape to restore
<smspillaz> I suppose we could do that trick that a few other compiz plugins do and save the input shape rectangles in a property
<smspillaz> I really need to rewrite the input shape removal code though, its a bit of a mess
<smspillaz> I suspect with the under-resourced development process getting that done is going to take months to get through review :(
<smspillaz> hah, I've got compiz running so fast that I forgot I was running it in valgrind
<Klap-in> so without valgrind it is blowning you away :)
<tjaalton> smspillaz: don't think it was, there are a couple of other firefox windows gone apparently due to that feature though. this one was fullscreen, and the content shows a snapshot of the window/desktop below, mouse cursor changes when moving around (recognizes links?) etc
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-29
<MCR1> Hi :) Anyone here ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: what up ?
<MCR1> Oh - Hi Sam :) Great to see you working on the missing functionality - but do not expect that I can help much there yet ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz, seems Expo is broken in trunk - Can you confirm ?
<smspillaz> not right now
<smspillaz> MCR1: what is "broken" about it ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: I wrote a porting guide, check my blog for the link, I haven't got access to it at the moment (long story)
<MCR1> must have been a very recent commit that broke it... it crashes Compiz - restart via virtual terminal is needed
<MCR1> smspillaz: I have read it ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: nothing has been merged in the past month
<smspillaz> MCR1: can you get a stacktrace ?
<MCR1> maybe it was a nux commit that broke it...
<MCR1> smspillaz: I can try, but I can try to find out which one broke it also - one min
<smspillaz> MCR1: a stacktrace is more useful
<smspillaz> use valgrind or something
<MCR1> you already told me once and I've saved it somewhere, but could you please repeat the steps necessary as I failed with trying to get a gdb stacktrace and have no experience using valgrind
<smspillaz> MCR1: sudo apt-get install valgrind; valgrind compiz --replace ccp
<smspillaz> it'll run slower, but you'll get a stack when it crashes, plus some other info as to why it crashed
<MCR1> ok
<smspillaz> in other news, fuck me I'm an idiot. Just spent the last three hours trying to figure out why a pass-through shader that renders the contents of the backbuffer obtained by glCopyTexSubImage2D as "transparent" - when that's exactly what its meant to do
<smspillaz> at least now I know the problem is in the texel fetch logic and not in the backbuffer copy
<smspillaz> debugging opengl is a giant pain in the ass
<smspillaz> ARGH TYPOES
<smspillaz> s/2/3/
<MCR1> valgrind setsid unity from VT seems to work...
<smspillaz> MCR1: if you want copy-and-paste-ability just use a normal terminal
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> Segmentation fault is all I get :(
<smspillaz> MCR1: valgrind compiz --replace ccp in a normal term ?
<smspillaz> surely not ....
<MCR1> smspillaz: Sorry - had to reboot - valgrind compiz --replace ccp fails: --9012:0:aspacem  Valgrind: FATAL: VG_N_SEGNAMES is too low. --9012:0:aspacem    Increase it and rebuild.  Exiting now.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Something completely different: branch fixing firepaint is done :)
<smspillaz> wtf
<smspillaz> MCR1: you have weird hardware / screwed installed
<smspillaz> MCR1: in any case, to get gdb output into a file, its something like
<smspillaz> gdb --args compiz --replace ccp
<smspillaz> set logging-file /home/username/gdb-log.txt
<smspillaz> bt
<smspillaz> bt full
<smspillaz> q
<smspillaz> thanks for the firepaint fixes, I'll take a look
<smspillaz> though we need to port firepaint to not use quads, which I suspect will be a pain
<smspillaz> since we actually have to do it, and not just emulate it with gl_triangles and primitive restarts since I'm pretty sure gles doesn't support that
<MCR1> well, I just created the branches, all the credit goes to Michail Bitzes
<smspillaz> MCR1: you shouldn't underestimate your own ability
<smspillaz> try your hand at porting some of the simpler plugins
<smspillaz> its pretty easy
<smspillaz> you just convert all the glVertex3f () crap to streamingBuffer->addVertices (1, vertex); etc
<MCR1> smspillaz: For now, firepaint and showmouse are disabled for GLES anyway, so I guess it should be okay...
<smspillaz> well, one day phones and tablets will take over and all we'll have is GLES :P
<MCR1> see plugins/CMakeLists.txt - but ofc you are right - but recently I had not much time and failed to fix some of the grid issues I took on...
<MCR1> namely grid-keyboard-resized windows jumping around workspaces... :(
<smspillaz> keep trying
<MCR1> no idea why those behave so much different, than the mouse-resized ones
<smspillaz> :)
<MCR1> it is some strangeness going on there :P
<smspillaz> MCR1: in case you were wondering what all my swearing about was earlier, I am trying to por^W^W^Wrewrite the blur plugin
<smspillaz> it really is that bad
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> if you ask me 4 preferences regarding missing plugins... I would say -> bring back animations...
<MCR1> but ofc I am very happy about each of them coming back, although I did not use blur personally...
<smspillaz> animations is easy
<smspillaz> you could probably do it
<smspillaz> GPU assembly is such indecipherable garbage .....
<MCR1> lets make a deal -> you take one of the animations plugins and convert it, I'll study your diff and take on the others ? - how 'bout that one ?
<smspillaz> done
<MCR1> we have simple, extra, experimental :)
<smspillaz> not right now though, need to focus on getting blur done and then I have to fix some bugs in my experimental ppa
<MCR1> and animationsaddon IIRC
<MCR1> sure, whenever  you find some time 4 it :)
<MCR1> & thanks a lot 4 your efforts ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: there we go WIP http://i.imgur.com/qjESr.png
<smspillaz> MCR1: eh, I'm learning a fair bit
<smspillaz> having to rip some of the more complicated plugins apart to get them to work forces you to learn how they work
<smspillaz> the compiz blur algorithm is actually really neat
<smspillaz> doesn't work the way you'd expect it to, has lots of tricks
<MCR1> I guess 'lots of tricks' is the correct way to describe the whole Compiz ;)
<MCR1> and it is 'compiz or bust' imho ;) - do not underestimate what we have ;)
<smspillaz> just the parts that dennis wrote
<smspillaz> MCR1: well, hopefully people will take the good bits and make it work on other compositors
<smspillaz> fragmentation is stupid, I'm not going to contribute to that problem
<MCR1> yes, that is true - I never quite fully understood that open-source problem
<MCR1> all devs should gather around the best/most advanced project, but this is not the way it happens
<MCR1> smspillaz: Good news. Got the wizard to work with post-r3320 as well 8-) - was the same problem as with the other particle plugins ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz0.9.9.merge-plugin-wizard/+merge/141459
<kucksdorfs> Hello, can anyone help me with the login screen? I want to be able to only type my username and password, not choose my username from a list.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-30
<luv> hiya
<luv> Im playing a bit with unity source here ... and I am wondering why PluginAdapter::InitiateScale is protected and not publich as InitiateExpo
<luv> b/c i'd like to toggle scale all windows from my code and I basically have to copy-and-paste bunch of functionality implemented in InitiateScale - not that i care much, i just like it DRY
<luv> also TerminateScale is public, hmm
<luv> s/protected/private/
<luv> i guess i can just make it public in my patch;-)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-23
<Cimi> internet is terrible for me today, don't ask me why
<Cimi> can barely chat
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq can you guys read my messages?
<Cimi> experiencing terrible networking
<Cimi> dednick, you read me?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes we can
<Cimi> Saviq, good.. although I cannot brosw the web :-\ or it's very slow/floppy
<Cimi> Saviq, do we still need to test the side stage?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's in Christmas mode ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, nope, we're done for now
<Saviq> Cimi, back to it in the new year
<Cimi> Saviq, give me a bug then :)
<Saviq> Cimi, don't you have like an email backlog to cater to? ;)
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I cannot brosw launchpad
<Saviq> Cimi, right
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I fixed bugs assigned to me
<Cimi> Saviq, or triaged the one I cannot fix now due to ubuntushape
<Cimi> ah got your mail f the shader
<Cimi> Saviq, for the rating stars, I guess we need to chat with the sdk guys, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<dednick> Cimi: I'm guessing that means you can't review either ;)
<Saviq> dednick, re: your reply for dee - fun fact about lambdas
<Saviq> dednick, they're orphans, so using a lambda as a slot in Qt may lead to crashes, as they're not disconnected when their parent object is destroyed
<Saviq> dednick, so any lambda as a slot that actually touches objects should be looked at with caution
<Saviq> i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-shutdown-crash/+merge/196677
<dednick> Saviq: it's not a qt object. g_signal_connect.
<dednick> Saviq: but thanks for the info!
<dednick> and the lambda I use for the event is not inside a connection
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I know it's different
<Saviq> dednick, just putting a warning out there :)
<dednick> Saviq: thanks :)
<greyback> and now it's time for Gerry's fun facts about llamas! http://www.interestingfunfacts.com/facts-about-llama.html
<dednick> Saviq: i've probably done it before :/
<Saviq> greyback, hooked up on eggnog early?
<dednick> lol
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, worst thing is it's tempting :)
<greyback> Saviq: not a chance. (a) eggnog purely american thing; (b) it was a rough weekend
<dednick> Llama’s manure is almost odourless. Good to know
<Saviq> lol
<greyback> and they're fireproof!
<Saviq> is a llama-wool sweater fireproof, too?
<dednick> It said "the fibres of llamas are fireproof".  i wonder if it includes muscle-fibres? ...
<dednick> mmm... llamba
<dednick> *llama
<dednick> they look tasty
 * Saviq sees a business opportunity - Christmas sweaters for firefighters!
<Saviq> note to self: don't disclose business opportunities on public IRC...
<dednick> lol
<Cimi> dednick, seems a bit internet now
<Cimi> dednick, shoot :)
<dednick> Cimi: nevermind :) found out the code wasn't needed anymore
<dednick> Saviq: we having standup today?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, it's gonna be short, and we can just wish each other Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and be on our ways :)
<dednick> :) ok
<dednick> Here's a nice review for someone :) https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-page-factory-tests/+merge/198785
<dednick> tests!
<Cimi> dednick, I can do it
<dednick> Cimi: thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-24
<bregma> does any body know who maintains the unity.ubuntu.com pages or how to file a bug against them (broken links, etc)?
<bregma> also, does anybody know who owns the Google+ Unity account?
<greyback> bregma: I think dpm would be able to answer those questions, if he was here
<bregma> damn these holidays, are there no orphanages? are there no workhouses?
<greyback> bregma: :D
<xnox> bregma: depends which links. some of them are hosted elsewhere.
<xnox> (yet still using same domain)
<bregma> broken links are an embarrassment
<bregma> so is having no way to report them
<xnox_> bregma: so..... are you gonna tell which links are broken?
<xnox_> any websites bugs can be reported at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-22
<fknsydfisnofinst> asdfas
<virtuald> i guess everyone went home for christmas
<anpok> hm hm
<virtuald> or away
#ubuntu-unity 2014-12-24
<virtuald> --. --- -.. .--- ..- .-..
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-21
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hey, if you find something I've misunderstood or is being done wrongly, please respond to the e-mail. that's the best I could come up with at this point to be clear on what's the delta from upstream (in xenial).
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'll have a look, thanks for the work :)
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm why are we changing REVISION 1 and dropping /since 5.7?
<Saviq> s/\//\\/
<Saviq> Mirv, shouldn't we instead keep the import *with* playlist at 5.7, or just plain only export as 5.7?
<Mirv> Saviq: read the e-mail more carefully
<Mirv> Saviq: so the first pastebin is "with Jim's hacks". I try to keep them for the possibility they're needed for a quick hack. as I say, I'd be for dropping the _dropping of them_ :)
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, ack
<Mirv> Saviq: so if comparing "proper upstream version" to "Jim's changes from vivid", _that_ drops REVISION 1 and drops \since 5.7. I think that should not be done, but separated those changes to "temporary_vivid_compatibility_hack.patch" in case they can't be dropped in this time frame without affecting vivid
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, my brain hurt too when I was thinking what I needed to unpack + diff and how :)
<Saviq> Mirv, so in any case, with the silo upload we need to import, 5.7 to be able to use Playlist, right?
<Mirv> Saviq: not really sure, the hack patch seems to remove the 5.7:s. so maybe 5.6? I think it's only found out by trying to use the build.
<Saviq> lol
<Mirv> if only using upstream patches, then yes 5.7
<Saviq> and that should be our goal, shouldn't it ;)
<Mirv> yes, that's the goal. I'm just cautious if I don't understand something that can't be dropped right now without touching vivid.
<Mirv> so I leave the final word to Jim at this point where we're more about getting stuff done that doing things in the cleanest way
<Mirv> I think he can continue from that upload and use the two patches to show more clearly which changes go to which category
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the PageHeader test failures happen in CI too http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<tsdgeos> yeah i saw
<tsdgeos> are these the ones you were getting?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<tsdgeos> ok, let's try again
<Saviq> confirmed on trunk alone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: interesting i have it passing in xenial and failing in vivid+o :D
<tsdgeos> so there's a behaviour difference between vivid and xenial :S
<tsdgeos> SDK code and dash code is the same so i'm going to assume Qt's different :/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually is SDK the same?
<tsdgeos> 1.3.1778+15.04.20151217.1-0ubuntu1 vs 1.3.1761+16.04.20151216.1-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> zsombi: where does qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin 1.3.1778+15.04.20151217.1-0ubuntu1 come from? I can't see it in the bzr log of the sdk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-045 looks like
<tsdgeos> so i guess it's slowly landing?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: we had some building issues with the toolkit, not sure it has been sorted out, bzoltan_?
<Saviq> kinda
<Saviq> bzoltan_, is ↑ landing soon-ish?
<tsdgeos> so it seems that causes our regression in the dash header
<zsombi> but afair the packaging issue has been fixed...
<Saviq> I saw it's in overlay already but not in xenial
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is it an actual regression for us, or just a test issue
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's an actual regression
<tsdgeos> the serach bar doesn't get the focus properly
<tsdgeos> the second time you click on the search icon after having cancelled a search
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i can fix it with some focus call, question is if we want to do that or ask the SDK crew to have a look/revert their change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they should understand the issue, at least
<tsdgeos> k, let me create a simpler example for evaluation
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  zsombi: tsdgeos: The ubuntu-ui-toolkit - 1.3.1778+15.04.20151217.1-0ubuntu1 is available in the Overlay PPA since Friday
<Saviq> bzoltan_, yeah, but it's not there in xenial
<Saviq> not even in proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bzoltan_> Saviq: Let me look after that
<Saviq> bzoltan_, it's like it didn't get published for some reason (might be bug #1527544 since you released with webbrowser)
<bzoltan_> Saviq: very much possible
<Saviq> mup, where are you
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1527544
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  mup is on xmass holiday already :D ...
<Saviq> bzoltan_, zsombi, we've got a possible regression with that latest SDK https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1528178
<zsombi> Saviq: tsdgeos: so, the history appears when first time tap on it?
<zsombi> then second tap makes it disappear?
<zsombi> or I'm not getting the issue here...
<tsdgeos> zsombi: well it's pretty clear there's a behaviour change
<zsombi> tsdgeos: or... the historty popover steals the focus....
<tsdgeos> zsombi: behaviour change
<tsdgeos> it did behave like A
<tsdgeos> now does behave like B
<tsdgeos> now you tell me if this is on purpose or a bug
<zsombi> tsdgeos: brilliant... the description wasn't pretty clear again :)
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> it says "Until the version 1.3.1761+16.04.20151216.1-0ubuntu1 did A"
<tsdgeos> and then "Using 1.3.1778+15.04.20151217.1-0ubuntu1 it does B"
<tsdgeos> i sincerely don't know how much clearer than that can get
<zsombi> tsdgeos: excellent
<zsombi> tsdgeos: the new direction from UX is that Popups shoudl steal the focus
<zsombi> so I think this is what your're facing now
<zsombi> tsdgeos: and unfortunately we don't have that many designers around...
<zsombi> tsdgeos: and you dont; even have the ability to override that.... damn!
<Saviq> zsombi, we just need a SDK-provided history-dropdown for the text field that works as design expected ;)
<zsombi> Saviq: yes, I know... and I'm looking on how to get that... you'd need to override the __foreground.forceActiveFocus(){}
<zsombi> but that involves to access a damn private property... DAMN!!!
<Saviq> zsombi, no, I mean we don't want to care about that, we just need a component in the SDK that does that for us ;)
<zsombi> Saviq: ah, ok ÉÖ
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> crappy layout
<zsombi> Saviq: tsdgeos: do you have any tests for this?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: yes, this is how we found out
<zsombi> tsdgeos: unit test_
<zsombi> ?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: yes, this is how we found out
<zsombi> tsdgeos: sorry for that... we're not running those...
<Saviq> zsombi, you kind-of are, they're in autopkgtests for unity8, but we have another failure there which means it's Always Failed
<Saviq> zsombi, and we only started running them in silos last week, so no good process yet
<zsombi> Saviq: anyhow... this is an UX change, so this needs to be talked with them
<zsombi> s/talked/agreed
<bzoltan_> Saviq: tsdgeos: would you come over to this talky  to talk about this issue - https://talky.io/justnow
<zsombi> Saviq: as on windowed mode you should be able to navigate up/down in the history and that requires focus to be there in the popup
<Saviq> bzoltan_, it will burn our laptops with more than 3-4 people
<Saviq> been there, tried that ;)
<bzoltan_> Saviq: Hehe :) let's use our weekly hangout then https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/em9sdGFuLmJhbG9naEBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t.g04rj4pc565qsh6humb980bt1k?authuser=0
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: zsombi ^
 * voxel_ xenial so broken X-(
<Mirv> xenial good!
<tsdgeos> better
<mterry> josharenson, where are we with the slim greeter branch?
<josharenson> mterry: haven't looked at it since friday, but saviq said it wasn't working. I see no problem with it however and was waiting to hear back from saviq
 * josharenson goes to see if its updated 
<mterry> josharenson, sometimes landing a branch is more than a "1"  :)
<Saviq> josharenson, not yet, we can't build for xenial, so can't test much
<josharenson> Saviq: ah ok
<mterry> Saviq, I built in xenial today I thought?
<mterry> Saviq, ah
<josharenson> Saviq: yeah I'm actually using the unity8 greeter on my xenial box
<Saviq> dednick, can you hear us?
<dednick> mumble fooked
<mterry> Saviq, is that warn-on-legacy-app-launch card urgent?  tedg wants to rejigger ubuntu-app-launch protocol/API as part of the fixes on that side to implement the warning.  Do we need a short-term fix or can we wait for the full fix?
<Saviq> mterry, ETA?
<mterry> Saviq, I dunno, I haven't seen his proposed changes yet, he's working with tvoss right now on what it would look like.  I have my old hotfix that just handles the launcher (not opening legacy app from other apps or the dash).  That's an easier fix that we could land early if we wanted, but obviously incomplete solution
<Saviq> mterry, all in all, we can wait a few weeks, probably
<mterry> Saviq, k
<Saviq> mterry, so let's keep your thing on the back burner
<tedg> Saviq: mterry: I expect that we'll get it landed before the Austin sprint. Definitely the API (first branch), I expect the functionality to be right about then.
<Saviq> tedg, ack, we can wait until then I'd say
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-22
<Saviq> Mirv, so, about {add,insert,move}Items... upstream's doing a weird thing there IIUC, they just add the new methods to the 5.6 import, marking them \since 5.7
<Saviq> Mirv, so sounds like there won't be a 5.7 import of multimedia, or rather that 5.6 and 5.7 will be equal
<Saviq> Mirv, but well, if that's what's upstream, I'm fine with that
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, I'm not sure how important that is as long as everything continues to work when we eventually switch to 5.6 and 5.7 for real. that's my only concern. so if there's anything that _needs_ to be done because they have been backported to 5.4/5.5, then it's useful to do, but only if it's really required for that special case
<Saviq> Mirv, nope, it's fine with me, we can advertise we have those features starting with next framework, and then we'll just be dropping patches as we go
<Mirv> yep
<Saviq> Mirv, so one remaining question, how do we modify our Depends: to be sure we have the 5.6 import there? :)
<Saviq> virtual package?
<Saviq> Mirv, can't see any other way since we have it in >= 5.4.foo *and* >= 5.5.foo
<Saviq> but not between 5.4.foo and 5.5.foo
<Mirv> Saviq: virtual package might a bit heavy solution. maybe >= 5.4.1-1ubuntu20~ is enough - all 5.5 packages in xenial have had the core playlist support/import already, this newer 5.5 landing just adds a couple of more patches
<Saviq> Mirv, well, what if we need the "a couple more patches"?
<Mirv> Saviq: one option is to wait that 036 lands eg today or tomorrow
<Saviq> Mirv, no worries, we can't land unity8 because of oxide-qt anyway, *but* I'm trying to do the right thing here ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: I know you're trying to do the right thing, I'm not sure if it's worth it other than for the overlay since otherwise both landings would need reworking to add the virtual package and then we would need to hang to that delta from Debian either forever or a good while (and if we eventually remove it, it'd again be technically incorrect to depend on something else)
<Saviq> Mirv, well, not if we depend on >= 5.7 at that point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we use the "new" playlist bits ({add,move,remove}Items) in our audioCard?
<Mirv> Saviq: true. anyway, I'm not sure if we need to adhere to the people who specifically retrieve an archived Qt version. but also true, if you require the three new functions, the >= 5.4.1-1ubuntu20~ is a wrong thing in xenial
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we actually do, becuse jim convinced me it was so much better to use those than the existing ones
<Mirv> technically. sometimes I'm not so sure if we need to follow all rules if it's technically complex and practically can't affect anyone
<Saviq> Mirv, it's not about "archived Qt versions", rather that things can migrate in front of one another, people might not dist-upgrade
<Saviq> dunno
<Saviq> in this case we might just be lucky, because Qt can land/migrate before unity8 does
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah. the correct thing from Ubuntu point of view would be to depend on >= 5.5.1-ubuntu2. however, you've the dual landing to a PPA that is not Ubuntu, so that'd require a change in Ubuntu that has nothing to do with Ubuntu the distro...
<Mirv> or one can rewrite control from rules though, like some other projects
<Saviq> that sounds like the "technically complex" bit, adding a virtual package wouldn't, although I understand why you're refraining from it
<Saviq> Mirv, simples, then, land 5.5 in overlay ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, landing 028 as approved by Saviq. DONE!  https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028/+packages has 5.5 for vivid :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, anyway, we'll do whatever you tell us to do, you're the packaging master after all, but note I will deflect davmor2's blame^Wwrath unto you if shit hits the fan ;)
<Saviq> and there's a *lot* of that (blame, not shit)
<Mirv> Saviq: it's not davmor2 who cares about that, but the other packaging masters. but if we get this 5.5 update swiftly into xenial, I suggest just using >= 5.4.1-1ubuntu20~
<Saviq> Mirv, davmor2 cares about everything
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll blame saviq if the image breaks it was fine
<Mirv> davmor2 oh, xenial image isn't broken yet?
<Mirv> davmor2 how nice of you to approve xenial image as green!
<Mirv> I'll announce that Dave has approved it
<davmor2> Mirv: Xenial is constantly broken and it's all Saviq s fault
<Saviq> oh oh oh... but we actually test stuff when releasing to xenial ;P
<Saviq> and we dual-land everything
<Saviq> we're the good citizens here
<davmor2> Saviq: no you don't Developer mode was completely screwed
<Saviq> davmor2, not by us :P
<davmor2> Saviq: is it on the phone?  Yes so it's your fault, you know the rules ;)
<Saviq> dammit!
<Saviq> so close... so close!
 * Saviq goes back to pretending he EOY'd
<davmor2> Saviq: admit it you missed all this while you were gone didn't you ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good news, with your last branch got a PASS again on vivid
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> now checking xenial
<Saviq> kdub, hey, I'm afraid things went wrong in proposed migration and there's no one that's able to resolve it, not until pitti's back in January...
<kdub> Saviq, thats unfortunate :(
<kdub> Saviq, could retrying the whole process with those MP's work?
<Saviq> kdub, unlikely
<kdub> Saviq, alright. I still might ask around though, even if to understand what's blocking us better
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: there?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes but in a meeting, be with you in a few mins
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: i can make dash video playing crash
<tsdgeos> the bactrace is in 0xb42bfe2c that belongs to /android/system/lib/libEGL.so
<tsdgeos> but all i have is ??
<tsdgeos> any idea how to get a better bt?
<jhodapp> oh interesting, sounds like a NULL graphic buffer issue
<tsdgeos> paste.ubuntu.com/14137574/
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Core/UbuntuDebugAndroid
<tsdgeos> thread 26 seems to be the one with the crash
<tsdgeos> it's actually a Qt thread :?
<tsdgeos> * 26   Thread 0xa7614410 (LWP 3717) "QSGRenderThread" 0xb24cc72e in ?? ()
<tsdgeos> let me install some more qt dgb then
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, oh geez, not the scene graph renderer again
<jhodapp> that thing is very complicated
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: in that wiki there's a step i don't know how to fullfil
<tsdgeos> it says
<tsdgeos> "If you have a local setup of our CyanogenMod based phablet builds"
<tsdgeos> i don't
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, that's slightly out of date, it should read AOSP and you can get one via phablet-dev-bootstrap
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: so "phablet-dev-bootstrap mydir" should be enough?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I did: phablet-dev-bootstrap -v mako aosp
<jhodapp> that'll make sure you can generate boot, recovery and system images for mako specifically
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: what if i'm not using a mako?
<tsdgeos> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Vendor device arale not supported
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, we don't maintain the vendor specific code/blobs with that tool for arale or krillin, so it's best to just target mako or flo
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, the binaries you need should work on arale too
<tsdgeos> k
<jhodapp> you can adb push them over
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: is that supposed to take like forever? it's still downloading stuff
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yeah it's rather large
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: qtmultimedia is now published to xenial
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> kdub, yeah, I'm sure them guys will be interested to know what happened
<Saviq> Mirv, do you think rebuilding qtmir/-gles and republishing it would kick autopkgtests in migration? ours are stuck since yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI, these are the failures in xenial http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14138615/ (LazyImage is likely flaky, should be better with cimi's branch hopefully)
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't know, but that could work if the armhf are just not completely broken. they seem to pass for some tests so it's just the problem of some runs getting stuck.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, let's try, /me kicking rebuild
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's locally?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, in adt-run
<Saviq> kdub, oh, but you should be able to build u-s-c in a silo, the mir silo was forced to merge/clean
<Saviq> so while it's stuck in proposed, it's all fine in vivid/overlay and lp:*/ubuntu\
<Saviq> -\
<kdub> hmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does that run have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testIndicatorsMenuFix/+merge/280165 ?
<Saviq> kdub, worst case scenario, a version gets skipped in xenial
<Saviq> tsdgeos, prolly not
<kdub> yeah, so maybe just try a vivid-only landing for the fix affecting the image in silo 45
<Saviq> kdub, nooo
<kdub> ah, :) totally misunderstood then
<Saviq> kdub, land to both vivid+xenial, worst case it will get stuck in xenial proposed again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that branch should fix test_verticalVelocityDetector
<dandrader> Saviq, are you landing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/qtmir-test-build/+merge/272932 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<kdub> Saviq, ah, alright
<Saviq> kdub, but we'll unstuck it when things go back to normal
<Saviq> dandrader, can't really land qtmir or unity8 atm, all kinds of things went wrong
<Saviq> dandrader, so no
<kdub> Saviq, ack, will try to rebuild the fix there and see how far that can go to fix the images
<kdub> may as well keep moving where we can
 * voxel_ xenial sooooooooo broken :'( 
<voxel_> not sure what happened but i don't get a black screen anymore u8/xenial yay
<voxel_> it's more than 1 month since the last time web browser worked and xmir... i can't even remember... 15.10
<voxel_> oh well :(
<Saviq> vox_aw, did you file bugs?
<vox_aw> yep
<Saviq> vox_aw, then they're probably a better audience than here
<Saviq> as neither browser nor mir folk generally read this channel unless pung
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: ok merry xmas silo 028 seems to boot to Unity 8 properly now finally. so, vivid-overlay + Qt 5.5. pinning required.
<Saviq> Mirv, you're out tomorrow? have a great time off, all the best for the family :)
<Mirv> that could be useful at some point
<Mirv> Saviq: still here tomorrow, but gave out the present early :) anyway, likewise regardless!
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: :)
<q_> How can I switch my keboard shortcuts Super and Super-W ?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-23
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dandrader> Saviq, regarding that Qt.application.state: we are reverting first and fixing later?
<dandrader> Saviq, didn't look yet, but fix should be as simple as not deleting the code that the original MP removed
<dandrader> Saviq, as they are too separate, independent, APIs
<Mirv> qtmultimedia migrated to release pocket in xenial
<dandrader> Saviq, got an MP with the proper fix for bug 1528668
<ubot5> bug 1528668 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[regression] Qt.application.active not working correctly" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528668
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, state wasn't working either (and actually it does work after the revert)
<Saviq> I'm inclined to wait for a test suite before merging this again...
<Saviq> since it doesn't obviously improve anything (as .state still switches between {in,}active)
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: i tried the phablet-dev-bootstrap several tiems but it always ends up giving me an error
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: how do you want me to proceed with this crash? open a bug? or?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, what kind of error and in what part of the process?
<tsdgeos> i'll give you a paste
<tsdgeos> give me a min
<dandrader> Saviq, don't what you said
<dandrader> s/don't/don't get
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, let me start again - the original change that I'm reverting does not improve anything obvious, as Qt.application.state and .active both work without it
<Saviq> dandrader, seeing as we've failed a lot these last few times between qtmir and qtubuntu, I'm inclined to wait until we have a test suite for qtubuntu to merge this
<dandrader> Saviq, 1- it updates the state in more situations, making it more accurate (such as when the window gets unfocused)
<Saviq> yes, I understand
<dandrader> Saviq, 2- it sets the Suspended state appropriately
<Saviq> in any case, January, since QA isn't working any more anyway
<dandrader> Saviq, without it, you would get inactive only when suspended
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, what I mean is we've been living without it, so we can wait a bit and get it unit-tested, so when we introduce it again we can actually be sure we've not broken anything
<dandrader> Saviq, so is that how it's going to be for any qtubuntu change from now on?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, we need unit tests for all changes there, we've broken it too much recently
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure it's unit testable
<Saviq> dandrader, then we need higher level tests for it, something automated
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: now is suddenly doing differnent things, i don't understand that command, bear with it until it finishes/fails again :D
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, let's focus first in January on getting a plan for testing this
<Saviq> if it's an autopilot test, so be it
<prsteele> hello. Anyone here know how Unity launches the indicator applets? In particular, I want to be able to add the unity indicators to a trayer tray
<dandrader> Saviq, qtmlr got contaminated with untity7 tags :/
<dandrader> qtmir
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, long time ago
<dandrader> tedg, around?
<frecel> hello
<frecel> is there a way to use SystemComponentes through pygobject or some other python lib?
<frecel> mhall119: ^
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-24
<aki237> Hi guys, I'm new here
<aki237> I would like to know about the changes in the unity that gets shipped with XX
#ubuntu-unity 2015-12-27
<dobey> is there a way to see how compiz and unity panel are detecting the X screen?
<dobey> or where in the code does it do that?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-28
<shendy> Hi, suddenly the borders of the windows disappeared, anyone have an idea or where to start troubleshooting the problem?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-01
<thereyouare> how is that company that makes unity3d engine doesn't sue company that makes desktop unity for using the same name ?
#ubuntu-unity 2019-12-28
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> if I want to start unity8 from .xinitrc file... what I have to put in? "exec unity" or "exec unity8" or ...?
